# Onlineumfrage zu "Werbung in Games"!!



## paradosis (9. Februar 2010)

Schönen guten Abend,

im Rahmen meiner Abschlussarbeit zum Thema "Werbung in Games" 
führe ich eine Online-Erhebung durch. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, 
wenn Ihr mir bei der Datenerhebung helfen und den Fragebogen
wahrheitsgemäßg ausfüllt würdet! Mit fünf Minuten Eurer Zeit 
helft mir ein großes Stück weiter 

http://paradosis.de/IGA-survey/index.php?sid=52795&lang=de

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag!
*Sebastian


----------



## amdintel (9. Februar 2010)

frage mich langsam wie weit man das noch hin nehmen 
muss "dieses  aggressive zu dröhnen mit Werbung über all bald  " ?

wenn es kostenlose Games sind und die mit der Bez.
 durch  Werbung finanziert  Gekennzeichnet sind ist das ok ,

aber  wenn ich  35 bis 75 € für ein Game bezahle ohne diesen Hinweis ,  
das Spiel mich ungewollt mich mit Werbung belästigt ,  
geht das Spiel wieder zurück und mein Geld will ich dann auch wieder haben 
 eine Beschwerde   an den Verbraucher Schutz folgt .
Wenn denn eines Tages z.b. alle Games mit Werbung verseucht sind, 
wird das dazu führen das kaum noch einer lust hat,
Games auf dem PC zu spielen ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2010)

Hab mal mitgemacht


----------



## paradosis (9. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die rege Teilnahme,
Status Quo: 38 komplett ausgefüllte Fragebögen!! 
Das macht Laune auf mehr

@amdintel:
Aktuell möchte ich zum Thema oder meinem Erkenntnisinteresse 
noch nicht allzu viel schreiben: Du weißt ja, wie das mit der 
Beeinflussung ist. 

Nur soviel: Deine Haltung zum Thema Ingame-Werbung kann 
ich als Spieler, der quasi seit Maniac Mansion mit am Start ist,
nachvollziehen. Daher weiß ich aber auch um die im Vergleich 
enorme Produktionskostenintensität aktuller Games. In Zeiten 
von Tesselation, Parallax occlusion mapping und Physix ist die 
Nutzung von Games als Werbeträger vielleicht nur ein weiterer 
logischer Schritt bei der Erschließung geeigneter Refinanzierungs-
methoden?! Ob man Werbung deswegen jetzt mehr mag, steht 
auf einem anderen Blatt.

Bis später,
Sebastian


----------



## herethic (9. Februar 2010)

Erledigt

Jetzt will ich aber auch was dafür


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Februar 2010)

So hab auch mal mitgemacht.


----------



## anselm (9. Februar 2010)

Hab auch mal mitgemacht.


----------



## paradosis (9. Februar 2010)

Erfreuliches zum Thema Fragebogen:
Inzwischen wurden 104 Fragebögen von Euch beantwort.
Wunderbar und danke - das nenne ich Community!
Der Fragebogen ist bis zum 22.02. online, dann geht's
an die Auswertung. Also noch genug Zeit für Euch 

*Schönen Abend

P.S.: kennt jemand ein gutes Tower Defense Game
für zwischendurch? Ich fand "Laser Defense" ganz gut.
Laser Defense - Strategiespiel - Flash Games - Online Spiele

Kurzer Zwischenbericht: 120 Fragebögen ausgefüllt

Schönen Tag,
Sebastian

Und wieder gibt es Neuigkeiten in Sachen Online-Umfrage:
der Zähler zeigt inzwischen 164 komplettierte Fragebögen
an!! Freu mich

Update: 187 ausgefüllte Fragebögen. Prima prima

Oh behave! Der 200er-Meilenstein wurde erreicht
Danke an alle die mitgemacht haben oder noch 
mitmachen werden!!

Schönen Abend,
Sebastian


----------



## UnaBomba (12. Februar 2010)

Mal was generelles zu Werbung in Spielen. Ich bin "Werber" und kenne alle Mechanismen der Absatzförderung. Von daher kann ich den Einsatz von Werbung in Spielen durchaus nachvollziehen. Spiele die unser reales Umfeld simulieren sind ja auch durchaus dafür geeignet, da die dort eingesetzte Werbung zur Verbesserung des Spielgefühls beiträgt. 
Als Verbraucher möchte ich jedoch, nachdem ich den ganzen Tag, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, mit Werbung bombardiert wurde, nicht auch noch in den Momenten gestört werden, die mich eigentlich aus diesem Plakat, Spot, Mailing und Banner  überfluteten Alltag heraus reißen sollen. Sollte die Werbung also nicht wie oben beschrieben als Teil des Spiels funktionieren, kann durchaus von einem Qualitätsverlust des Produktes die Rede sein.


----------



## heartcell (12. Februar 2010)

hab auch nochmal was zum besten gegeben^^
wann wird denn das ergebnis mitgeteilt?
lg


----------



## Shona (12. Februar 2010)

Hab mal mitgemacht 

Möchte auch noch dazu sagen das ich mit Werbung in Spielen einverstanden bin, wenn sich diese in Grenzen hält, wenn man darauf hingewissen wird und wenn diese nicht störend ist.

Zum Beispiel finde ich die Werbung in CS nicht lästig oder störend xD


----------



## paradosis (12. Februar 2010)

*@heartcell:* Wird gemacht. Habt aber bitte  Verständnis dafür, 
dass ich Ergebnisse erst in einigen Wochen posten werde, da
1. ich die Fragebogenlaufzeit auf 14 Tage festgesetzt habe,
2. ich die statistischen Daten danach erstmal analysieren, aufbereiten und
3. in meine Abschlussarbeit, die Mitte März im Sack zu sein hat, 
einarbeiten muss. Evtl. wird die Arbeit auch publiziert und kann 
dann nach Belieben und ausgiebigst gelesen werden

*@UnaBomba:* klar, als above-the-line-Kommunikationsinstrumente für 
Branding-Kampagnen (Corporate Placements usw.) eignen sich Games mit 
Realitätsbezug prima. Was Du ansprichst, die Gefahr eines negativen
Image-Transfers, ist absolut berechtigt. Eine Herausforderung für die
Entwickler wird  es meines Erachtens sein, gerade abseits dieser Szenarien
kreativ mit den Möglichkeiten zu spielen (situation & creative placements etc.). 
Denn wenn dies raffiniert gemacht ist, könnten Games als
Gegenpol zur täglichen, sich gleichenden Bombardierung mit
Werbereizen fungieren, auch mit implementiertem Ingame-
Advertising.

Schönen Tag,
Sebastian


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Februar 2010)

Hab auch mal mit gemacht.

Ich finde Werbung nicht schlimm, WENN sie so angebracht ist wie im normalen leben, also Plakate am Strassenrand oder Cola Dosen auf tischen stehen etc.

Macht das Game sogar Authentischer


----------



## paradosis (12. Februar 2010)

P.S.: Knapp 220 Fragebögen füllen  nun die Datenbank und 
verbreitern die Datenbasis für meine Auswertung
Yupiehh!


----------



## paradosis (14. Februar 2010)

An alle die nicht im Rheinland wohnen und mit klarem
Kopf Stellung zum Thema "Werbung in Games" beziehen 
wollen: obwohl der Fragebogen bereits 230 Mal 
komplettiert wurde, freue ich mich weiterhin
über jeden neu ausgefüllten Bogen!!

Wer noch will und noch nicht an: immer ran an die Buletten

Schöne Grüße aus der Hauptstadt,
Sebastian


----------



## fL!nT (14. Februar 2010)

So,hab meine Senf auch mal dazugegeben


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. Februar 2010)

Pflicht erfüllt

greetz


----------



## paradosis (16. Februar 2010)

Schönen guten Tag,

was den Fragebogen angeht, gibt es das Bergfest zu feiern.
Die erste  von zwei Wochen Gesamtlaufzeit ist nun rum ich bin dem 
Ziel, etwa  250-300 Fragebögen als Datenbasis zu haben, dank Euch
nun denkbar  nahe. 252 Stück zeigt mein Zähler an, großartig!!!  

Schöne  Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Februar 2010)

Ich habs auch ausgefüllt. In modernen Szenarios ist Werbung auf Banden, Plakaten o.ä. ok, wenn nicht sogar ein Muss um das Spiel authentischer wirken zu lassen. Bei GTA4 musste ich teilweise sogar schmunzeln bei der Axe Werbung. Werbung in Ladepausen oder gar Werbepausen finde ich dagegen absolut inakzeptabel.


----------



## heartcell (16. Februar 2010)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ich habs auch ausgefüllt. In modernen Szenarios ist Werbung auf Banden, Plakaten o.ä. ok, wenn nicht sogar ein Muss um das Spiel authentischer wirken zu lassen. Bei GTA4 musste ich teilweise sogar schmunzeln bei der Axe Werbung. Werbung in Ladepausen oder gar Werbepausen finde ich dagegen absolut inakzeptabel.



ganz deiner Meinung

@paradosis

da wart ich doch gern auf das Ergebnis^^


----------

